# Plant ID please!



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Found here.

Can anyone ID this for me, and possibly sell me one?



Thanks, dBoard.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like a type of Rex Begonia...

There are so many varieties - guessing the exact one isn't easy...


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

It's one of the Begonia bowerae hybrids. If you search for that name, or for "Eyelash Begonia", you'll find hundreds of results. They're fairly common and great viv plants, and they're easy to start from a small stem or even one leaf.

I used to have a nice miniature one I need to find again too.

V


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Everything i google w/ begonias are very very green, where all the red ones at?!


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

New growth on these is redder than mature leaves.








also, the picture is of the bottom of the leaf with light shining through from the top kind of like a stained glass effect. the bottom of the leaves are very red themselves, too.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Its definately a Begonia bowerae hybrid probably Begonia 'Tiger Kitten'
or Begonia 'Kit Kat'
These are Eyelash Begonias and are part of the Rex grouping.


Thanx


Todd


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well now I feel like a complete idiot. 

Off my own site: 









It probably IS a type of Boweri Hybrid.  The leaves are so much more red than our boweri - I didn't make the connection!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Was just rereading this thread . Realized I miswrote something in my original reply.

Eyelash Begonias are NOT part of the rex grouping.


Todd


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually the rex cultorum group is are part of the rhizomatous begonias.

As for any bowerae hybrid, just make sure it doesn't get too wet and you will enjoy it for years!


----------

